# Latest ‘World’s Largest Containership’ Delivered to Maersk Line



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Just two weeks after the delivery of the first containership to surpass the 20,000 TEU mark, the record for the world’s largest containership has been broken yet again with the delivery of the Madrid Maersk to Danish shipping giant Maersk Line. 
Maersk took delivery of the Madrid Maersk on Tuesday from South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering. According to the maritime analyst Alphaliner, the Madrid Maersk has a capacity of 20,568 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs), making her the world’s largest ship by TEU carrying capacity.The vessel is the first of Maersk’s 2nd generation Triple-E’s, known officially as the EEE Mark II. Maesrk ordered 11 of the vessels in 2015 for a rumored $1.8 billion.Delivery of the remaining 10 Triple-E Mark II’s is expected to take place between now and the second quarter of 2018. The Madrid Maersk is reportedly measures 399 meters in length and has a beam of 58 meters.Maersk Line made headlines in June 2013 when it took delivery of the first Triple-E, the Maersk Mc-Kinney Møller, which was the first Ultra-Large Container Vessel to surpass 18,000 TEUs. The company was delivered a total of 20 of the Triple-E vessels between 2013 and 2015 from DSME. 
Delivery of the Madrid Maersk comes shortly on the heels of the 20,150 TEU MOL Triumph, delivered to Japanese container shipping company Mitsui O.S.K. Lines on March 28, 2017 by Samsung Heavy Industries in Geoje, South Korea. The MOL Triumph measures 400 meters in length and 58.8 meters in beam. It is the first of six 20,000 TEU-class ULCVs MOL ordered from SHI back in February 2015.
On Wednesday, AIS data showed the Madrid Maersk as “Underway Using Engine”. The ship is believed to be headed to Russia where it will take on fuel before entering service between Asia and Europe.
Maersk Line confirmed to gCaptain that it has in fact taken delivery of the first of their 2nd generation Triple-E vessels, the Madrid Maersk. The company said it would not comment further until the Madrid Maersk enters service in late April.Maersk’s 2nd generation Triple-E’s were originally planned with a 19,630 teu capacity rating, but it’s believed that the design was later modified to accommodate a “notably higher capacity”, according to Alphaliner. As the Loadstar pointed out in a November 2016 story, one principal difference from their 18,340 teu Triple-E predecessors is that the new ships sit deeper in the water, by 50 cm, to 16.5 meters, raising the deadweight to 206,000 tons, from the previous 194,500, and enabling an extra tier of containers to be stowed on deck from 11 to 12.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

A few weeks back a longer post, containing the following, referred to the woes ofthe container industry. I wonder if the 2015 order for this ship was regretted?

_Not all container carriers have announced annual results yet but the vast majority have, and a deficit has already ac***ulated to USD 5.3 billion, according to calculations made by SeaIntelligence Consulting for ShippingWatch.

Other major contributors to the poor result include Maersk Line with a loss of USD 376 million and CMA CGM with a deficit of USD 452 million.

Combined USD 7 billion

Seaintelligence Consulting CEO Lars Jensen notes that results have yet to be published from significant players such as Evergreen and Hamburg Süd, which is set to be taken over by Maersk Line later this year if regulators clear the transaction.

Included in the USD 5 billion is the half-year result from Hanjin, which collapsed in late August last year and thus has not released an annual report. The sum also counts results for the first three quarters at Taiwanese Evergreen and the first six months at UASC, which announced a merger with Hapag-Lloyd last year.

The actual combined annual result for the container carriers in 2016 is undoubtedly much higher and, according to Lars Jensen, likely on par with 2011, which was the year when Maersk Line booked a USD 600 million deficit._


----------

